# CT450 3-point mount hydraulic log splitter work well?



## yspm (Oct 11, 2010)

CT450 3-point mount hydraulic log splitter work well?

I assumed this would work as well as a standalone with an engine, but when I tried to buy one with my new L5040, my dealer said that GPM was too low and that cycle time was poor, and that many buyers complained. Anyone here have experience with one of these and can compare to a standalone unit?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What CUT do you have? Unless it's a real small unit, it should run one just fine. I don't think they are super fast anyways myself.


----------



## yspm (Oct 11, 2010)

Buying decision. I was all up for a Bobcat CT450, but this issue is making me look again at the Massey Ferguson 1600 series, which claim to have 12.5 gpm hydraulics at the SCV. I assume this is a feature aimed directly at people who want to attach splitters.


----------



## yspm (Oct 11, 2010)

So here's what I finally ended up with: 

I got the MF 1648 tractor. The rated Max Output @ SCV Couplers is 12.3 gpm, a good bit better than most CUTs which average around 5 gpm. I got the Splitfire 3203 Log Splitter which goes in 2 directions, hence no waiting for a slow return. Here is a video of my splitter on a MF 2310, which is only rated at 4.1 gpm at the valve. 

It took a while to finally put my Splitfire 3203 to the test, it works great. Here's a vid of me using it with my MF 1648:

[ame]http://youtu.be/REadlYJF8Qw[/ame]


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice video of the splitter in action! 
Thanks for sharing,

Ken


----------

